# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  The Princes Rainforests Project

## Kurt

YouTube - The Prince's Rainforests Project Awareness Campaign Video[/URL]

----------


## Kurt

YouTube - The Blue Man Group's Frog Message[/URL]

----------


## John Clare

This is just one of many organisations working on similar goals.  The link for this one is The Prince's Rainforests Project | Homepage

Another one to consider, to directly help amphibian conservation, is Amphibian Ark: Amphibian Ark

----------


## Kurt

> Another one to consider, to directly help amphibian conservation, is Amphibian Ark: Amphibian Ark


Thats where I found the video for the Prince's Rainforest Project.

----------

